# trillium sulcatum album



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Erythrone (Apr 17, 2011)

Are they from the sessile group?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Are they from the sessile group?




http://www.trilliums.co.uk/


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 17, 2011)

OK, I see. Not sessile group. 

Looks like our Trillium erectrum


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2011)

Update


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful trillium!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice.


----------

